# bleeding



## bttmline (Apr 7, 2004)

hey guys
have any of you bled out saugeyes or walleyes? just heard of this, they say they even taste better, if you can believe that.
tim


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

I always bleed out salmon. In salmon it makes a huge difference

I have bleed out walleye on Erie in the summer before putting them on ice with good success. Very little blood when you filet them.

I don't bleed the walleye in cold water periods just because I'm too lazy to do it, and i haven't noticed much, if any, difference in the taste in the cold water catches.


----------



## Hook N Book (Apr 7, 2004)

Some guys swear that bleeding them makes a difference in taste. I've bled them and really didn't notice a difference in taste. What I believe is key though is to get the fish on ice as soon as possible. The flesh will remain white and tasty. Bleeding will also keep the flesh white and fresh. Give it a try and see for yourself. Slit their throat just behind the gills and throw them in a 5 gallon bucket head down. They'll bled out in about ten minutes. Either way, always get ice on them as soon as possible.


----------



## Fishin' Coach (May 19, 2004)

I started bleeding my walleye about three years ago. I've heard It makes them taste better.. but I couldn't really tell the difference. Does make them look prettier the fillets are a nice white color. to tell you thyetruth the main reason I do it is because it make the mess of cleaning them a lot easier.

It's also real easy to do, I just go in through the gills and clip a couple... throw them in a 5 al bucket and in about half an hour the pump all the blood out of themselves

--coach


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

I have bled out walleye and it sure makes cleaning them less messy.  Saugeye and walleye taste so darn good that I can't say if the bleeding improves the taste. I usually put the fish on a stringer and cut the gill. Works great in the river or on the boat. Would be kinda messy on the ice, , huh?


----------



## bttmline (Apr 7, 2004)

thanks guys i'll have to give it a try
tim


----------



## TIGHTLINER (Apr 7, 2004)

I know I'm going to sound like an amateur here but how exactly do you bleed out a walleye? Do you just gut it or what? I mean when I bleed out a snapping turtle, I cut off the head and let the heart pump it all out......


----------



## Hook N Book (Apr 7, 2004)

That's the general idea...except you dont have to go as far as taking off it's lid.  The head is useful for holding the fish when filleting it.  
You can slit the throat area just behind and under the gills or as Shortdrift said, cut each gill plate at the base (the end towards the mouth). You'll want to use a bucket or a stringer to let the blood drain out.


----------

